# St Barts Forums > Getting To St Barts Forum - Airlines, Ferry Service, Charters >  >  Min Connection Time

## AdamZ

Hello everyone- 

I should know the answer to this, but thought I would ask- 

What is the absolute minimum connection time you would allow on the return flight to SXM from SBH? We are heading back to SBH for 10 nights arriving on 3/19, but having a tough time with a return flight on 3/29. Prefer to avoid the ferry.  Thanks for for any advice!

AdamZ

----------


## stbartshopper

We use to allow 90 minutes but now unless you are flying United you have to recheck your bags in SXM, and there can be very long lines, especially on Saturdays. We suggest unfortunately 3 hours. However if you are flying American there is a check in counter just off the baggage claim area where one checks in to WinAir and St. Barth Commuter which can save you from the long lines in the main terminal.

----------


## andynap

I'm assuming you have checked luggage? What airline are you flying home?

----------


## marybeth

Our last two return experiences with Winair have caused us to allow 2-3 hours to connect on the way home. YMMV, but in November we were lucky to make our flight with just under 2 hours transfer time.

----------


## AdamZ

> I'm assuming you have checked luggage? What airline are you flying home?



We are flying AA, and do not check luggage.  In the past we usu give about 2 hours, and have never had a problem. For this trip though- the AM flights from SBH to SXM are full, and the remaining option leaves about an hour of connection time.

----------


## andynap

> We are flying AA, and do not check luggage.  In the past we usu give about 2 hours, and have never had a problem. For this trip though- the AM flights from SBH to SXM are full, and the remaining option leaves about an hour of connection time.



Even if you print your boarding passes I don't think 1 hour is enough.

----------


## elgreaux

An hour doesn't leave any time for a plane leaving St Barth late or an unexpected shutting of the transit security gate... I don't think I'd chance it...

----------


## MrBart

Flying AA back in April, AA moved out departure back by 1+ hours which gave us only on hour to transfer at Sxm, no checked baggage, we felt that it was way too close for comfort and changed our winair flights to an earlier departure. We now have 2.5 hours to make the connection at Sxm - one less worry/concern.

----------


## GramChop

> Flying AA back in April, AA moved out departure back by 1+ hours which gave us only on hour to transfer at Sxm, no checked baggage, we felt that it was way too close for comfort and changed our winair flights to an earlier departure. *We now have 2.5 hours to make the connection at Sxm - one less worry/concern.*



Also makes time for an adult bevvy, should you desire!  :Very Drunk:

----------


## NorCalCpl

United moved back our arrival at SXM causing us to miss our connection to SBH.  I called to see what could be done and the answer was no and no refund - tough luck!  So I had to redo our Winair flights and was lucky to change that for 6 people!

----------


## bto

I wouldn't chance it with only an hour, Adam.  The ferry going over to SXM isn't bad at all.  Are you trying to book WinAir or SBC?

----------


## Islander

Recommended transit times on the way back (SBH SXM): 

If you're on a charter flight, 1 hour 30 min. If you're on a scheduled flight, 2 hours min.

The VIP Service could help reducing the above by approx. 15 minutes: pre-check-in and agent escort through the terminal (skipping lines).

----------


## AdamZ

Thank you- I did trade emails with premium iv, and they concurred that not enough time even with their assistance.  Ferry is an option, but not our first choice. So, any suggestions for a charter?  I know SB Commuter has a charter available- anyone else?  Thanks again!






> Recommended transit times on the way back (SBH SXM): 
> 
> If you're on a charter flight, 1 hour 30 min. If you're on a scheduled flight, 2 hours min.
> 
> The VIP Service could help reducing the above by approx. 15 minutes: pre-check-in and agent escort through the terminal (skipping lines).

----------


## andynap

> Thank you- I did trade emails with premium iv, and they concurred that not enough time even with their assistance.  Ferry is an option, but not our first choice. So, any suggestions for a charter?  I know SB Commuter has a charter available- anyone else?  Thanks again!



There are seats from SBH to Grand Case at 7:30 and 8:30 AM on St Barth Commuter. Take a cab from the airport to Grand Case village or Marigot and have breakfast. Get a cab to the airport and wait in the Executive Lounge- free coffee, pastries, wifi.

----------


## AdamZ

> Hello everyone- 
> 
> I should know the answer to this, but thought I would ask- 
> 
> What is the absolute minimum connection time you would allow on the return flight to SXM from SBH? We are heading back to SBH for 10 nights arriving on 3/19, but having a tough time with a return flight on 3/29. Prefer to avoid the ferry.  Thanks for for any advice!
> 
> AdamZ




Problem solved!  I'm taking the noon on SB Commuter, while my wife and daughter are on the 12:10 Win Air.  Hadn't crossed my mind to check availability of fewer than 3 seats.  Thanks again to everyone for their suggestions and advice!  Excited to be returning 3/19 to 3/29.

----------


## tim

Congratulations!  Glad it worked out for you.

----------


## GramChop

Now you can relax and just enjoy the countdown, Adam.  Glad it all worked out for y'all!

----------


## leep75

It's been two years since our last trip to SBH, this year we are scheduled to arrive on June 18th.  In the past, we've always had plenty of time between our flight landing at SXM and leaving for SBH, or have had the luxury of taking a USAir w/Winair connection so our bag was checked all the way to SBH.  This year AA has changed my flight a couple times, we now arrive at 1:36 PM and my SB Commuter flight is scheduled to leave at 3:15.  Normally we check 1 bag for the both of us.  I assume I will have time to gather that bag, go through security and re-check the bag to SBH....Our other option is to each use a small roller and simply carry on.  I think we can probably do that, however, we are classic over packers and have never stayed a full week anywhere without a full checked bag.  Thoughts on what will turn out to be basically a 1 1/2 hour connection in the summer?  Do we have time to check or should I just "rough it" and carry on and skip the checked bag....I'm leaning that way.

----------


## andynap

> It's been two years since our last trip to SBH, this year we are scheduled to arrive on June 18th.  In the past, we've always had plenty of time between our flight landing at SXM and leaving for SBH, or have had the luxury of taking a USAir w/Winair connection so our bag was checked all the way to SBH.  This year AA has changed my flight a couple times, we now arrive at 1:36 PM and my SB Commuter flight is scheduled to leave at 3:15.  Normally we check 1 bag for the both of us.  I assume I will have time to gather that bag, go through security and re-check the bag to SBH....Our other option is to each use a small roller and simply carry on.  I think we can probably do that, however, we are classic over packers and have never stayed a full week anywhere without a full checked bag.  Thoughts on what will turn out to be basically a 1 1/2 hour connection in the summer?  Do we have time to check or should I just "rough it" and carry on and skip the checked bag....I'm leaning that way.



*Assuming your flight is on time*, and if you have to take the bus expect to get into the terminal at 2. You never know. If I'm that tight on time and have checked bags I use Premium IV or the like.

----------


## phil62

As long as your AA flight is on time, you should be fine, even with the checked bag. Carry-on would pretty much remove all of the stress, even if your AA flight is a bit late. Another option is to use a service like PremiumIV to handle your arrival. That would cost a few bucks but certainly give you peace of mind.

Phil

----------


## andynap

LOL

----------


## BBT

> As long as your AA flight is on time, you should be fine, even with the checked bag. Carry-on would pretty much remove all of the stress, even if your AA flight is a bit late. Another option is to use a service like PremiumIV to handle your arrival. That would cost a few bucks but certainly give you peace of mind.
> 
> Phil



we landed on the delta 1:45 and had no problem making the 2:00 SBC on Sunday.

----------


## leep75

> we landed on the delta 1:45 and had no problem making the 2:00 SBC on Sunday.




Carry on only I assume?

----------


## BBT

Yes always

----------


## Islander

> we landed on the delta 1:45 and had no problem making the 2:00 SBC on Sunday.



As a risk taker, you were simply lucky. Nobody in his/her right mind should follow that example as it's plain ridiculous.

Gambling is one thing, long term and careful travel planning is another.

----------


## BBT

> As a risk taker, you were simply lucky. Nobody in his/her right mind should follow that example as it's plain ridiculous.
> 
> Gambling is one thing, long term and careful travel planning is another.



You missed the point,  I never said the 2 was my scheduled flight. I said I made the 2, SBC was kind enough to put us on the earlier flight. The point is without bags it takes no time to go from arrival to departure. I follow a rule, always take the next available flight it has saved me numerous times.

----------


## Islander

Unless you're chartering, planning an SXM connection should always be of 1 hour min TO SBH and 2 hours min FROM SBH.

Carry-ons or checked-in bags. Anything less is gambling.

----------


## cassidain

I forget the minimum pre-flight arrival time at SBH airport. Assuming I picked up boarding passes earlier in the morning. And I forget, is it possible to get Delta boarding passes on Saint-Barth?

----------


## KevinS

They usually tell me 40 minutes, and I usually tell them that I'll be upstairs if they want to leave early.

I can't speak to the DL boarding passes.

----------


## elgreaux

> I forget the minimum pre-flight arrival time at SBH airport. Assuming I picked up boarding passes earlier in the morning. And I forget, is it possible to get Delta boarding passes on Saint-Barth?



If you have a printer you can get any kind of boarding passes you want in St Barth.. come on over the day before, I'll print them for you....

----------


## cassidain

> If you have a printer you can get any kind of boarding passes you want in St Barth.. come on over the day before, I'll print them for you....



I'd love to take you up on your offer. Seul bémol, last 3 trips on French territory (Saint-Barth, Cassis and Roquebrune-Cap-Martin), we connected to Delta's site, clicked on "print boarding passes", but were refused authorization. I assume something to do with digital rights??? Maybe JEK or other IT wizards could enlighten us. I do think I remember that the Winair kiosk was able to print our Delta boarding passes for us when we stopped by at 8 am to print our Winair cartes d'embarquement.

----------


## elgreaux

> I'd love to take you up on your offer. Seul bémol, last 3 trips on French territory (Saint-Barth, Cassis and Roquebrune-Cap-Martin), we connected to Delta's site, clicked on "print boarding passes", but were refused authorization. I assume something to do with digital rights??? Maybe JEK or other IT wizards could enlighten us. I do think I remember that the Winair kiosk was able to print our Delta boarding passes for us when we stopped by at 8 am to print our Winair cartes d'embarquement.



very odd.

----------


## BBT

> I'd love to take you up on your offer. Seul bémol, last 3 trips on French territory (Saint-Barth, Cassis and Roquebrune-Cap-Martin), we connected to Delta's site, clicked on "print boarding passes", but were refused authorization. I assume something to do with digital rights??? Maybe JEK or other IT wizards could enlighten us. I do think I remember that the Winair kiosk was able to print our Delta boarding passes for us when we stopped by at 8 am to print our Winair cartes d'embarquement.



We have had no problem getting ours printed but we have a very good  neighbor who does them for us.
Well to tell the truth my neighbors assistant Charlie does most of the heavy lifting around here.image.jpg

----------


## andynap

Wimco will print them out- no charge. They have never asked me if I was renting from them. There is a stand alone computer in the front of the office for visitor use.

----------


## BBT

From door open to gate 8 minutes today. Got a flight leaving 2 hours earlier. Thank you Winair
Today was a new SBH record from stepping out the door of the Delta and landing in SBH was 46minutes. 5 minutes later we were in the Mini Copper headed to Marche U and home. It doesn't get any easier

----------


## seasalt

We made a connection under 40 minutes a couple of trips ago.  Not that I recommend it, but it can be done with carry on only, comfortable shoes and a bit of jogging:)

----------


## Islander

> We made a connection under 40 minutes a couple of trips ago.  Not that I recommend it, but it can be done with carry on only, comfortable shoes and a bit of jogging:)



And some luck. Do you really want to gamble your next vacation on these tight connections? Ridiculous if you ask me.

----------


## JEK

> And some luck. Do you really want to gamble your next vacation on these tight connections? Ridiculous if you ask me.




Perhaps seasalt didn't plan that tight connection but a delayed arrival caused it.  Just a neighborly thought.

----------


## Islander

Fair enough, maybe the tight connection wasn't planned by seasalt. However, the tone should be more prudent for newbies reading this. Any planned connection in less than 1 hour inbound and 2 hours outbound is gambling. BBT likes to shine, but this is not informative for visitors, who might think this is ok.

----------


## BBT

> Fair enough, maybe the tight connection wasn't planned by seasalt. However, the tone should be more prudent for newbies reading this. Any planned connection in less than 1 hour inbound and 2 hours outbound is gambling. BBT likes to shine, but this is not informative for visitors, who might think this is ok.



Mine was not planned but was the result of the great people at Winair who moved me up.

----------


## KevinS

Proper planning, is one thing.  Fortuitous events, which may shave an hour or more off of your transit time, are another.  I look at Winair's requirements as the proper plan.  If fortuitous events occur, then that's great.

Personally, there have been multiple times when I transited through SXM via private charter.  I like that timing even better, but the pricing is getting stupid.

----------


## CaribbeanCharterFlights

Yes charter prices are rising, like anything else in SBH.

However chartering an airplane still offer distinctive advantages such as:

- use of transit area
- meet & greet in SXM
- automatic baggage transfer
- no missed connection in case of delay as the charter plane will wait for you (availability permitting)
- VIP service

and the prices are ok for a group of 4-8 passengers....

----------

